# Happy birthday!



## Mike Davis (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope you have a great day!!! Drink one for all of us


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy BIrthday you old bastid'! :hoot:


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 20, 2012)

There must be two Happy Birthday posts for you because of your age. Muhahaha. Happy Birthday again!


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy B day


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2012)

In the future we should make this week in April vendor/hobbyist week with Rader, Stefan, and (tomorrow) Spike's b-days. 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2012)

happy birthday... sorry i missed this earlier today


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess I'll cover both bases and wish you a happy birthday here too. 

Happy birthday Stefan!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy B'day Big Guy!:beer:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Sitting at the airport in Vegas, almost home... I wish they made affordable seats for people like me...

Stefan


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 7, 2013)

happy birthday... sorry Mike Davis
i missed this earlier today.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 7, 2013)

A year and a half late, oh well, I've been busy.


----------



## WillC (Nov 7, 2013)

Happy half birthday dude:laugh:


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 8, 2013)

I was checking this to see who's birthday it was, and now I am confused... But my next birthday will come, I hope.

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 8, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RdsZT7WKjW8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DRdsZT7WKjW8[/video]


----------



## Lefty (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, Happy It's-Getting-Closer-to-Your-Birthday-Day! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 15, 2013)

Stepan is not that old,Have a great trip back to:Beersausage: Germany with family


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Keith, had a smooth (26 hour) trip, had my first German sausages and Mom's cooking for lunch, lots of sleep, and some of Mom's Christmas cookies, so all is well. Hope you guys all have a great pre-Christmas time, wherever you are. 

Stefan


----------

